# The Home Buying / Selling Thread



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm buying a house for the first time in... 15(?) years.  I forgot what a pain in the ass it can be.

Starting this thread so people can share their stories about, and advice on, buying and selling a home.

I'll start by saying the housing market is CRAZY where we are buying.  We made same-day offers on 3-4 houses and someone either got an offer in sooner than we did, or outbid us.  There was one house that we really liked and thought was a bit underpriced, we offered $50k over asking, and *still* got outbid.

Like I said, CRAZY.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 14, 2022)

I bought a house Sep 2020. We got outbid 4 times before we closed. We ended up getting our perfect house on a bit of a fluke. 

Be prepared to come committed, and fucking send it.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 14, 2022)

Just closed escrow this past week and I’m still ready to fight someone due to the stress and the seller’s behavior at time of close.  Market (still in California) is nuts and I’m still crying because I turned down a job in Texas because this came through.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 14, 2022)

Here in my area of TN, we are being overrun with those moving from NY. House prices have now jumped from the 100K/200k to 300/400K.
20 years ago, I bought 20 acres and a house for less than 100K, Now been offered 400K. Not selling


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 14, 2022)

We are in the top 4/5 hottest markets; a few weeks ago there was a video that went national about a local house were there were dozens of people out front waiting to tour (A North Carolina house was swarmed with interested shoppers just hours after hitting the market for $260,000).  We bought our house for $209K almost 16 years ago; three years ago the valuation was $275K, now it's $450K.  We know someone who put her house on the market as-is, sold same day, for $75K over asking.  It's a crazy market.

Our problem is, if we did sell, there's no where to buy because everything is like this.  We'd have to move an hour or more away.  We're hunkering down until our youngest (11) is out of the house, then we'll sell.


----------



## CVX (Mar 14, 2022)

Lots of equity right now for many of us, but as you said DevilDoc, no good place to move it to in this market.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 14, 2022)

Ironically, I just read this in local news. So people are having to buy homes an hour or more away and commute.  I'm sure with gas $4.25/gal that won't get expensive at all...

Triangle homes have never been less affordable | WRAL TechWire


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> Here in my area of TN, we are being overrun with those moving from NY. House prices have now jumped from the 100K/200k to 300/400K.
> 20 years ago, I bought 20 acres and a house for less than 100K, Now been offered 400K. Not selling


So I live in NY and can absolutely empathize with the flight back down south.  One day...

In the place we wanted to live, just north of West Point, folks fleeing NYC are buying up the property at an astonishing rate. The last house we bid on was $750,000. Now I'm from the South. $750,000, especially back when I last bought a house, would have bought me my own fief back home. Here, it bought me would have bought me a very nice, but not super-fancy, house on a piece of land that's just big enough for me to justify a riding lawnmower.

We ended up buying in the town immediately to the south of West Point, for the low, low price of ~$525,000.  With what we're putting down the mortgage and associated costs will still be less than BAH (that's how expensive it is to live around here) but damn.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 14, 2022)

Marauder- For that price you could get a lake side house plus in my area get all 4 seasons. Saturday, I had 5in of snow and Sunday it was gone. Today I am back in the 60s. Come on down. By the way, my daughter has a friend that was an instructor at WP. I think she is a LTC now.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 14, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> We are in the top 4/5 hottest markets; a few weeks ago there was a video that went national about a local house were there were dozens of people out front waiting to tour (A North Carolina house was swarmed with interested shoppers just hours after hitting the market for $260,000).  We bought our house for $209K almost 16 years ago; three years ago the valuation was $275K, now it's $450K.  We know someone who put her house on the market as-is, sold same day, for $75K over asking.  It's a crazy market.
> 
> Our problem is, if we did sell, there's no where to buy because everything is like this.  We'd have to move an hour or more away.  We're hunkering down until our youngest (11) is out of the house, then we'll sell.



We paid 342 in southish durham(HVF…). Zillow says our house is worth 500+ today.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 14, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> We paid 342 in southish durham(HVF…) paid 342. Zillow says our house is worth 500+ today.



I know it well.  We lived next door in Woodcroft when we got married.  We're in north Durham now (about 6 miles north of 85).  Your area is exploding in value.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> Marauder- For that price you could get a lake side house plus in my area get all 4 seasons. Saturday, I had 5in of snow and Sunday it was gone. Today I am back in the 60s. Come on down. By the way, my daughter has a friend that was an instructor at WP. I think she is a LTC now.


I want to move back South, but there are some things here I still want to do and some contributions I still think I can make.  One day we'll return home.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 14, 2022)

We bought our latest house 5 years ago. We’re probably going to clear almost $150 above our purchase price on it when we sell if the market stays where it’s at. Absolutely insane.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 14, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Our problem is, if we did sell, there's no where to buy because everything is like this.


How true this is. If you sell, you better have already bought what you want and then use the sell of your current house to pay off the new house.


----------



## mac21 (Mar 14, 2022)

The family and I were able to move in August out of pure luck. 

My wife was hanging out with some of her friends and mentioned that we want to move due to increasing crime in the area, poor schools, etc, but there's no way we'd survive a bidding war. It turns out that her friend was about to put their house on the market in June but didn't want to go through the selling process. It was only 6 years old so we agreed to buy it as-is for the appraisal price, which was only $3,000 more than we were hoping. 

We listed our mediocre twin on a Friday, got about 8 bids, and ended up signing an offer on Sunday $53,000 over our asking.


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 14, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I want to move back South, but there are some things here I still want to do and some contributions I still think I can make.  One day we'll return home.


Since you're back in the area, we should organize a link up with the NY crew!

I've been spending a lot of time at my place upstate. There are still some good deals up here: 30 Schillings Crossing Rd, Canaan, NY 12029 | MLS #140626 | Zillow


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2022)

Ex3 said:


> Since you're back in the area, we should organize a link up with the NY crew!
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time at my place upstate. There are still some good deals up here: 30 Schillings Crossing Rd, Canaan, NY 12029 | MLS #140626 | Zillow


I LOVE your place upstate.  My girls still talk about how you let us stay there while we were awaiting housing the last time we were stationed at West Point.  But I think I'm going to have to save a few more pennies before I can afford a place like that ;)

I would also welcome a linkup.  West Point is open now and we could do it here.  It's kind of between your place and the City, IIRC.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 14, 2022)

My son and DIL bought their first house in 2014 for  99k. Nice but small ranch. Fast forward to  2021 they were looking to get into a  bigger house for the growing family.  Same story.  Everything in their price range in their preferred areas suddenly became over 100k out of their range due to bidding wars. February a house one block from their house came on the market.  They were able to get in to see it the night before the open house.  They made their offer on the spot but seller said that they would wait and see what happened the next day at the open house. Just so happened the next morning there was the mother of all blizzards that shut everything down for the weekend.  The sellers accepted their offer that evening.  My son closed on that house and moved in before putting the ranch house on the market. They  were asking  149,900 for the ranch. The house sold in one day. Full cash (yes cash) $163,500 deal.  Unbelievable for  a cute  but  small 2 bed 1.5 bath ranch with a small  galley kitchen. Sometimes luck happens.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 14, 2022)

I think many are moving here because of property taxes, or at least that is what they tell me. My 20 acres, house, barn, etc., is $415 a year. Because I am 100% VA disabled, the state pays it. TN also doesn't have an income tax.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 14, 2022)

Freedom mortgage. Best I have worked with for VA. They have lower rates because they don’t sell the loan.


----------



## GOTWA (Mar 14, 2022)

Not sure if any of you know the perks of living in TX as a disabled vet. 

In Texas, veterans with a disability rating of: 

100% are exempt from all property taxes 
70 to 100%  receive a $12,000 property tax exemption 
50 to 69%  receive a $10,000 property tax exemption 
30 to 49%  receive a $7,500 property tax exemption 
10 to 29%   receive a $5,000 property tax exemption

I've been looking at TX and VA for new jobs. As a single individual I've considered new homes up to $850k in VA....


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 15, 2022)

When my wife was pregnant with our 2nd daughter we needed to move out of the city. Feb 2020 we get a call from a realtor about a pocket listing in the town my wife grew up in and where her family is.
Owner bought the property for a friend who went through a bad divorce so that she didn’t need to move away from her boys and they could be with her in town.
We got lucky, my wife saw the property, our realtor never showed anyone else and we went back together the next day and had our bid accepted 5% below ask which was nice of them to do.

Our town is nuts in terms of pricing, ~$310/sqft for needing some work.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 16, 2022)

GOTWA said:


> Not sure if any of you know the perks of living in TX as a disabled vet.
> 
> In Texas, veterans with a disability rating of:
> 
> ...


Don’t move to VA. My personal property tax bill this year for my cars is almost $5,000. That’s a yearly tax I pay for the privilege of parking them in my garage. Plus we still have the 4.15% sales tax when you buy one.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 16, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Don’t move to VA. My personal property tax bill this year for my cars is almost $5,000. That’s a yearly tax I pay for the privilege of parking them in my garage. Plus we still have the 4.15% sales tax when you buy one.



Maryland did some stupid shit like that. Do you have a gasoline tax?


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2022)

I love Virginia.  The mountains, the coast...beautiful state, a lot to do.  But damn, it may as well be southern New Jersey given the taxes and costs.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 16, 2022)

Does VA still have vehicle inspections? If so, that is an added cost. I used to live in VA.


----------



## Arf (Mar 16, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> Freedom mortgage. Best I have worked with for VA. They have lower rates because they don’t sell the loan.


Do they work with Americans? You are Canadian right? Forgive me, it’s been awhile😂


----------



## 757 (Mar 16, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> Does VA still have vehicle inspections? If so, that is an added cost. I used to live in VA.


Sadly  

They were going to double the gas tax but get rid of vehicle inspections, but then at the last second they decided to double the tax and keep inspections...

My wife and I live about 10-15 minutes from the border with NC as is, and we are seriously considering selling our house and buying something significantly bigger just south of the border while continuing to work in VA.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2022)

I read an article today about the fed raising its rates, so if anyone is going to buy a house, do it soon or it's going to cost you a ton more money.  The days of almost free money, I think they are coming to a close.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 16, 2022)

757 said:


> Sadly
> 
> They were going to double the gas tax but get rid of vehicle inspections, but then at the last second they decided to double the tax and keep inspections...
> 
> My wife and I live about 10-15 minutes from the border with NC as is, and we are seriously considering selling our house and buying something significantly bigger just south of the border while continuing to work in VA.


Moyock isn’t that much cheaper anymore.


----------



## 757 (Mar 16, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Moyock isn’t that much cheaper anymore.


Not as much, but still cheaper than the part of chesapeake that we live in by a decent amount 🤣


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2022)

757 said:


> Not as much, but still cheaper than the part of chesapeake that we live in by a decent amount 🤣



I have family in Gloucester, holy moly, houses are insane on The Peninsula.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 16, 2022)

757 said:


> Not as much, but still cheaper than the part of chesapeake that we live in by a decent amount 🤣


Yup. I’ll be happy to leave VB. And thankful we don’t have to buy anything else. We almost bought in Sandbridge a few years ago and I’m actively kicking myself for that decision not to right now. At the time it was too far from work and was stretching our budget. Fast forward a few years and now I work from home. Could have woke up every morning drinking coffee on the balcony watching the sunrise.


----------



## 757 (Mar 16, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Yup. I’ll be happy to leave VB. And thankful we don’t have to buy anything else. We almost bought in Sandbridge a few years ago and I’m actively kicking myself for that decision not to right now. At the time it was too far from work and was stretching our budget. Fast forward a few years and now I work from home. Could have woke up every morning drinking coffee on the balcony watching the sunrise.


Oh man…that would have been the dream 🥲


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 16, 2022)

Arf said:


> Do they work with Americans? You are Canadian right? Forgive me, it’s been awhile😂


if KY is in Canada we have a problem


----------



## CPL B USMC (Mar 16, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> I read an article today about the fed raising its rates, so if anyone is going to buy a house, do it soon or it's going to cost you a ton more money.  The days of almost free money, I think they are coming to a close.


As someone paying very close attention to the global economy and markets, you are 100% correct. They just raised rates today but the 10 yr treasury has already been heading higher. Mortgages are already coming in at over 4% for a 30 Yr Fixed rate. I refied in October last year at 2.75% if that tells you anything about where we are headed in terms of rates...


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 16, 2022)

CPL B USMC said:


> As someone paying very close attention to the global economy and markets, you are 100% correct. They just raised rates today but the 10 yr treasury has already been heading higher. Mortgages are already coming in at over 4% for a 30 Yr Fixed rate. I refied in October last year at 2.75% if that tells you anything about where we are headed in terms of rates...


They are going up but given the 08-09 issues the Fed probably has an absolute upper limit they will allow rates to go to in order to combat a massive default wave as the percentage of variable rate mortgages is still high.


----------



## CPL B USMC (Mar 16, 2022)

Only time will tell on that one. They are kinda backed into a corner on tools they have to curb inflation. More QE right now will mean more inflation and will likely not yeild the desired effect as spending will contuine to slow into higher prices.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 16, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> if KY is in Canada we have a problem



They sell KY up there.

I don't have a specific prediction on mortgage rate trajectory, but would be VERY surprised if they don't rise substantially.


----------



## GOTWA (Mar 17, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Don’t move to VA. My personal property tax bill this year for my cars is almost $5,000. That’s a yearly tax I pay for the privilege of parking them in my garage. Plus we still have the 4.15% sales tax when you buy one.


All the jobs are in the NCR. Hard to avoid it.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 23, 2022)

“Let’s do the 203k construction loan,” she says, “it’ll be fun” she says.


----------



## Chopstick (May 3, 2022)

We have been looking for a house for months in this crazy market.  We have been "second best" offer more times than I care to think about.  Until yesterday.  We finally found the perfect house in our target area AND had our offer on it accepted.  24 hours later and I can still hardly believe it!


----------



## Grunt (May 4, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> We have been looking for a house for months in this crazy market.  We have been "second best" offer more times than I care to think about.  Until yesterday.  We finally found the perfect house in our target area AND had our offer on it accepted.  24 hours later and I can still hardly believe it!


Congratulations on the achievement. It’s a tough market out there. Hopefully things will slow down a bit in the future.


----------



## Chopstick (May 4, 2022)

Thanks @Grunt ! We literally found the best house.  The view from our driveway isn't bad either. 😉


----------



## RackMaster (May 4, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> Thanks @Grunt ! We literally found the best house.  The view from our driveway isn't bad either. 😉
> View attachment 39428



Beautiful view!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Grunt (May 4, 2022)

Chopstick said:


> Thanks @Grunt ! We literally found the best house.  The view from our driveway isn't bad either. 😉
> View attachment 39428


The envy is strong.... I am extremely happy for you!


----------



## Chopstick (May 8, 2022)

I found these cute towels for my new kitchen 😍 😁


----------



## CVX (May 16, 2022)

No crabby pants allowed? Looks like I'm out   --congrats!


----------



## Gunz (May 17, 2022)

My youngest left the Naval Surface Warfare Center for a job with a defense contractor pretty near to us. He wants to buy a house but the houses he's looked at are shitty and cost more than 300-grand.

So he's crashing here...and he needs to clean up his fucking room. It looks like a frag went off up there.


----------



## CPL B USMC (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Devildoc (Jun 10, 2022)

Meta, The parent of Facebook, is moving a very large office to my town, local experts are projecting that we could see housing double over the next 8 years here. They said that we are following the same model at silicon valley followed.  

A house in our neighborhood 2/3 the size of our house just sold for $488k.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 10, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Meta, The parent of Facebook, is moving a very large office to my town, local experts are projecting that we could see housing double over the next 8 years here. They said that we are following the same model at silicon valley followed.
> 
> A house in our neighborhood 2/3 the size of our house just sold for $488k.



We had it in an area of the city when a few tech firms moved offices, boosted the whole west loop area.  Orlando is starting to see some of the same as a lot of tech companies are realizing that those folks over at a little spot called NASA seem to attract some really bright people who are good at solving esoteric problems.  Apple has an unbelievable engineering group there now as do others.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 10, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Meta, The parent of Facebook, is moving a very large office to my town, local experts are projecting that we could see housing double over the next 8 years here. They said that we are following the same model at silicon valley followed.
> 
> A house in our neighborhood 2/3 the size of our house just sold for $488k.



Our house is up to 540 on Zillow. Paid 340 18 months ago. I didn’t know meta was moving here.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 10, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> Our house is up to 540 on Zillow. Paid 340 18 months ago. I didn’t know meta was moving here.



News re: Meta announced this week.

Meta coming to Durham: Real estate prices could double again in 5-10 years | WRAL TechWire

A co-worker's husband is a tech policy prof at Duke, she said he said that The Triangle is following a pattern that will see the big $ jobs do well, and the lower/middle get squeezed.  I just have to hang on until my youngest (11) is out, then I will gladly sell.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jun 10, 2022)

Sold the Colorado house to an investor...as-is, no closing costs, came away with what I expected had I listed conventionally and had repairs, commissions and closing costs to pay for...down to one mortgage...I'd jump up and down and celebrate, but this trailer ain't gonna load itself...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 10, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> News re: Meta announced this week.
> 
> Meta coming to Durham: Real estate prices could double again in 5-10 years | WRAL TechWire
> 
> A co-worker's husband is a tech policy prof at Duke, she said he said that The Triangle is following a pattern that will see the big $ jobs do well, and the lower/middle get squeezed.  I just have to hang on until my youngest (11) is out, then I will gladly sell.



I’m just lucky I have a big money job lined up;)


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 10, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> I’m just lucky I have a big money job lined up;)



Passing gas will do that.

I met a guy doing psychiatric NP, ironically a former 18D, He had a job offer halfway through his NP program starting at $170k.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 10, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Passing gas will do that.
> 
> I'm at a guy doing psychiatric NP, ironically a former 18D, He had a job offer halfway through his NP program starting at $170k.



Doc,

Is that really alot though?  From the outside looking in it seems like 170 would be about $80K down here in the Freedom City!

I get the feeling when I go up there a few times a year I don't exactly fit in....LOL!!!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 10, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Doc,
> 
> Is that really alot though?  From the outside looking in it seems like 170 would be about $80K down here in the Freedom City!
> 
> I get the feeling when I go up there a few times a year I don't exactly fit in....LOL!!!!!



170k anywhere in NC is a lot of money. I’m not gonna brag about what CRNA’s can make, but it is a lot. For CRNA’s 170k is a starting point with no OT no call, and no shift differential.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 10, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Doc,
> 
> Is that really alot though?  From the outside looking in it seems like 170 would be about $80K down here in the Freedom City!
> 
> I get the feeling when I go up there a few times a year I don't exactly fit in....LOL!!!!!



A psych nurse practitioner making $170,000, in response to @TLDR20 comment about having a getting a good money job, is high cotton.  Most nursing specialties can't sniff that kind of money.  Even other nurse practitioners.

Me, my desire to teach and enrich the minds of nurses puts me at the bottom wrung on the ladder of graduate school nursing salaries.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Hmm, bought my first house in 2000, my second in 2011. Been building out of pocket for the past 3 yrs (yeah divorce and beer has cut into my building money). But my property and home build is probably the best investment I have ever made. I'm probably $160k out of pocket, this years tax evaluation was $385k (uncompleted). That said, things will shift as the housing market has always been up and down. Land values always go up, homes roller-coaster.  

Personal advice, buy land and build. Buy in a state that offers homestead and or tax breaks for veterans.  I pay zero taxes property in Texas. In the long term, your labor, costs and out of pocket losses will pay off greatly.  I am not saying cash in all savings and or live like a hobo for years on end, but if you can it will pay off way more in the end (double/triple) your investment.  

FYI: That wasn't an invite to Texas, enough of you outsiders running around here as it is...😋


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 10, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> 170k anywhere in NC is a lot of money. I’m not gonna brag about what CRNA’s can make, but it is a lot. For CRNA’s 170k is a starting point with no OT no call, and no shift differential.



Copy that.  I guess it just seems expensive up There.  Congrats on the Job!!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 10, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> A psych nurse practitioner making $170,000, in response to @TLDR20 comment about having a getting a good money job, is high cotton.  Most nursing specialties can't sniff that kind of money.  Even other nurse practitioners.
> 
> Me, my desire to teach and enrich the minds of nurses puts me at the bottom wrung on the ladder of graduate school nursing salaries.


I wasnt knocking $170k at all....I have to sell alot of plasma on Liberty Blvd to make that kinda cabbage.   I'm sorry I 1000% worded it wrong.  it should Have simply asked would $170k be alot in your area, from my limited trips up there it seems expensive.   But @TLDR20 answered That.   Many thanks!!!


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 10, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Copy that.  I guess it just seems expensive up There.  Congrats on the Job!!!



Yeah. I’m excited to get paid again someday. One of the nice things about anesthesia is we are so in demand we can sign for bonuses and tuition stipends and guaranteed jobs pretty early in our schooling.


----------



## Dame (Jun 11, 2022)

Steve1839 said:


> Sold the Colorado house to an investor...as-is, no closing costs, came away with what I expected had I listed conventionally and had repairs, commissions and closing costs to pay for...down to one mortgage...I'd jump up and down and celebrate, but this trailer ain't gonna load itself...


I love it when you talk about getting rid of mortgages. 💋


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 11, 2022)

We just moved into our first post-retirement home in a little town just outside of West Point's front gate.  Because of the turmoil in the moving business, and the proximity to our on-post house, we decided to do a partial "do it yourself" (DITY) move.  If I understand correctly, we stand to make about $12 pre-taxes over taking a couple of UHaul loads over to the new place ourselves.  Not bad for a weekend's work.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 11, 2022)

We did our first walk through on our new house today!  @Marauder06 I was able to schedule our preferred moving company a few weeks ago for a weekday (which we wanted).  They told me when I called that the entire month of June is booked out and we were lucky we wanted to move on a weekday because all of the weekends in July were already booked as well.  Good thing I called when I did!


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 24, 2022)

I can't believe how close we are to moving!  It seems like it's been forever yet here we are.  I got all my utilities squared away today, both start and stop.  Now I just have to finish packing and count down the days to closing.


----------



## Dame (Jun 25, 2022)

Anybody want to buy a house in Castle Rock, Colorado?


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 25, 2022)

Dame said:


> Anybody want to buy a house in Castle Rock, Colorado?



Maybe? PM me.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 26, 2022)

Dame said:


> Anybody want to buy a house in Castle Rock, Colorado?



Please send me deets too.  Many Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dame (Jun 26, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Please send me deets too.  Many Thanks!!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 27, 2022)

Dame said:


> PM sent.



Copy and replied.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 5, 2022)

We finally closed on our new house today.  The closing was late in the afternoon so when we finally got the keys we brought in some select essential items prior to our "big move" on Thursday.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Jul 27, 2022)

Gunz said:


> View attachment 40060



I’m praying for the opposite.  We’re putting a lot of money into this house. 😩


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 27, 2022)

Canada is already dropping, drastically.   This couple saw a $150k difference from a neighbour sale, 3 weeks earlier.   

https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6531055


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2022)

I bought a new house. Check out the floor plan.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 17, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Canada is already dropping, drastically.   This couple saw a $150k difference from a neighbour sale, 3 weeks earlier.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6531055



Not happening here.  Still seeing bidding wars.


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 17, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Not happening here.  Still seeing bidding wars.


Sold my place in CO in late June...made out okay, but if I had closed a couple weeks earlier, the difference would have been $50k...considering I sold for what I would have been paid in January, I did okay.  Values spiked briefly after the first of the year, but came back down as interest rates rose. Inventory is still a bit tight.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2022)

Gunz said:


> I bought a new house. Check out the floor plan.
> 
> View attachment 40310


In case anyone is not aware of the inside joke on this, the pic is from an article I wrote a few years back called "Competition, Call of Duty, and Naked Chicks With Guns."  It would make a hell of a floor plan though ;)


----------

